

Mathematics Is Biology's Next Microscope; Biology Mathematics' Next Physics - johnchristopher
http://journals.plos.org/plosbiology/article?id=10.1371/journal.pbio.0020439

======
ableal
(2004)

Interesting idea and well informed presentation, but apparently not a
convincingly mainstream view.

